# Drug Test ??? Oldtimers PLEASE HELP!!!



## jayreef (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello all, I have been clean for 31 days on the dot today. In this 31 days I have drank at least 6 bottles of water a day, 20oz. a peace. Tons of Cranberry Juice, I took a permanent detox with B12 and all sorts of other things in it, I've been going to the gym and running sweatin for at least 40 mins. I have to take a test tomorrow or the next day. Yesterday I took a shot of straight white vinagar, and drank more water. Is there any way I can still be dirty? Can it be in my system for longer than 30 days? I am 5' 8" 150 wet, hardly any body fat. Should I be good? and is there any last minute things I can do to be sure, I already bought a cheap single panel dip stick to test myself with, is there anything else I should do or should I be good? Please all the help is very appreciated.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 8, 2009)

Your good to go, stop worrying 

eace:


----------



## jayreef (Mar 8, 2009)

i hope so, anyone else believe so or have any tips opinions. Can I still have it in my system after 30 days?


----------



## astrobud (Mar 8, 2009)

depends on how much u smoke, it does take 30 days mother natures way but if u dont smoke that much not quite as long. if its not a really saftey senstive job like train enginer or truck driver, something like that u shoud be ok. they dont tend to check as deep if not ,so if your stick says your ok go with it


----------



## jayreef (Mar 8, 2009)

well i smoke real heavy, but is 30 days max or can it take longer?


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 8, 2009)

i would like to see some info on MJ only being in your system 30 days, long long time ago i thought same hting did all u did to get clean took the test and failed i told the doctor i hadnt smoked in 30 days he said MJ could stay in your system up to 6 months just depends on the person metabolism, and how much they used it.But i found this organic store down where i lived that sold natural remedys and got this drink called test pure platnum cost 30 bucks for 12 oz, drank it day of the test and passed i even smoked the nite before


edit well i just found this online about it so take a look at it

When you ask the question &#8220;How long does marijuana stay in your system?&#8221; you need to take into account the fact that there is no simple answer to this question. THC (Tetrahydrocannabinol) can stay in a person's body for as long as 3 to 90 days after smoking or being ingested orally. There are numerous determining factors for how long drug toxins stay in a persons body which vary from person to person, such as the analytical method used, your health, your body weight, metabolism, fluid intake, the type of drug toxin, and the degree of exposure to the drug toxin. 

The speed at which marijuana leaves your body depends both on the speed of your metabolism, as well as on the half life of THC. It&#8217;s estimated that THC can have a half life that ranges anywhere from 1-10 days. It&#8217;s almost impossible to find out what that half life is, which means that it is very difficult to use it to calculate how long it will take for all of the THC to leave your body. 

For this reason, when you ask &#8220;How long does marijuana stay in your system?&#8221; you have to realize that it&#8217;s very unlikely that you&#8217;ll be able to get a usable answer. The most common period of time is anywhere from 3-30 days, depending on your metabolism and the amount of marijuana that you&#8217;ve smoked. This is unfortunate, since it means that while most drug tests can only turn up evidence of other drugs if you&#8217;ve been taking the drug within a few days of the drug test, marijuana could still be detected in a urine test up to a month after the last time it is used. If you smoke it occasionally it will remain in your system for up to 10 days. If you smoke marijuana on a regular basis it will stay in your system for as long as 45 days, and if you smoke marijuana at a constant pace, it can stay in the body for 90 days, Marijuana is fat soluble. It stores in the fat cells of the body, the brain, the liver, the kidneys, in other words the major organs. 

Hair tests are even worse, since your body stores THC in the hair follicles. For this reason, the previous answers to &#8220;How long does marijuana stay in your system?&#8221; are only useful if you&#8217;re going to be forced to take a urine test. For the hair test, depending on the amount of hair that the company takes, it&#8217;s possible that marijuana could be detected up to three years after the last time that you smoke.


----------



## jayreef (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks, very discouraging but its true. I smoke everyday all the time forever I'm turnin 20 in a few, and I've smoked every day since I was 10, very heavily too. I don't know. Hopefully I'm clean.


----------



## jayreef (Mar 10, 2009)

tested, still not clean any suggestions on what to do to get clean?


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I always get a take home test from Walgreens and take that before the intial test. Anyways, after being in the Marines 4 years, I've found the most foolproof way to pass the test is just dillute yourself with ridculous amounts of water hours before the test. I normally would drink about 2 gallons before testing, and I would piss pure Aquafina when it was time to go in the bottle.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 12, 2009)

I did the same thing in the military, drank lots of water and it worked everytime.  But I don't think they check as good as some company's do.  The problem with that is when it's dilluted like that the guy doing the test will see that and they will make you take another one, usually while they watch.  Allthough that will give you another week or so to get clean.


----------



## jayreef (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks for the info.


----------



## lavender (Mar 15, 2009)

you are fine!!!!!


----------



## I EAT WEED (Mar 15, 2009)

Why not the sure fire way...synthetic urine.  Pour it in a small bottle, mix with water...stick it in your pants.  When you get there pour it out into the cup.  It is impossible to fail with synthetic urine.  ****, you could even get a wizzinator if they want to watch you pee.


----------



## lavender (Mar 15, 2009)

is it for a job or probation????


----------



## jayreef (Mar 15, 2009)

for the military, i'm trying to enlist. it's a lab test i know that but i dont know anything else. i hope i'm clean by then.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2009)

Im an old timer and here is what I have to say. If you need your Job to feed a family(DON'T SMOKE) your child is not gonna wanna here your excuses why he or she cant eat!!!,,
If it will send you to jail because of Probation,, and you have a Family(DON"T SMOKE)


----------



## lavender (Mar 16, 2009)

look i have to see my probation officer every 3 weeks. i take like 5 ..6 hits.  then drink water. and i am always fine. I dont even use a cleaner. just drink water


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2009)

lavender said:
			
		

> look i have to see my probation officer every 3 weeks. i take like 5 ..6 hits.  then drink water. and i am always fine. I dont even use a cleaner. just drink water



You sir are playing with FIRE.


----------



## jayreef (Mar 16, 2009)

i agree with cowboy on this one. be careful state jewelry and boarding ain't no joke.


----------



## Herm (Mar 26, 2009)

I may not be an expert in the growing part but I am an expert on this part.  I was on probation for 4 years.  Smoked the whole time passed my DT almost everytime.  The times I didnt it was because I pushed it to far.

It takes water 1 hour to travel through your system.  Start drinking water 2 hours before your DT.  I ussually drank a gallon of water in 1 to 1.5 hours.  Before you drop use the public rest room, the goal is to get the "freshest" sample you can give them.  I Would test clean with as little as 3 days down time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2009)

Herm said:
			
		

> I may not be an expert in the growing part but I am an expert on this part. I was on probation for 4 years. Smoked the whole time passed my DT almost everytime. The times I didnt it was because I pushed it to far.
> 
> It takes water 1 hour to travel through your system. Start drinking water 2 hours before your DT. I ussually drank a gallon of water in 1 to 1.5 hours. Before you drop use the public rest room, the goal is to get the "freshest" sample you can give them. I Would test clean with as little as 3 days down time.


 
If they give this man a The Gas Type test,,,water will do him no good. I know a few PPL in prison who listened to this kinda crap. You my friend,, eather had a probation Officer that didnt give a **** or used the cheap urine test that you can beat by drinking water and diluting your Urine. Stop telling PPL they can beat these test with freaken water. I know a few Lab techs that will tell you your flat *** wrong. You cannot remove an Oil Based Substance(THC) with water. Ever tried cleaning a bong with just water? Your Probation Office uses those cheap *** test,,so you were lucky. This mans Probation Officer might not be using the Cheap Urine Test,,they most likely use the Gas,,like most States do. I knew a Probation Officer once who loved guys like you. He would wait untill they failed 3 test before he told them and sent them back to jail,,,while he laughed his *** off cause they thought they were beating these tests.



> Smoked the whole time passed my DT almost everytime


 ALMOST everytime. Almost gets ya put in jail in my State.


----------



## Herm (Mar 26, 2009)

1) I never said it removed anything from your system your the idiot that is putting words in my mouth that I didnt say.

2)  I clean bongs with hot water all the time but I have no idea what this even has to do with the coversation.

3)  Tests do not test for THC they test for metabilites that are created when THC is broken down by the system.

4)  I was on probabtion in one of the biggest cities in my state so I am pretty sure that they arent doing gas tests.

4)  Your probabtion officer friend sounds like a real cock sucker.


----------



## Herm (Mar 26, 2009)

Dont act like a douche bag if you dont want to be treated like one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2009)

> Your probabtion officer friend sounds like a real cock sucker


 
They all are,,and I said I knew the moron,,not drank beer with him.


----------



## Herm (Mar 26, 2009)

Pretty ironic that guy calling someone an internet tough guy is the first one talking about physical violence...


----------



## cubby (Mar 26, 2009)

Herm said:
			
		

> 1) I never said it removed anything from your system your the idiot that is putting words in my mouth that I didnt say.
> 
> 2) I clean bongs with hot water all the time but I have no idea what this even has to do with the coversation.
> 
> ...


 

  WOW....  :holysheep:


----------



## cubby (Mar 26, 2009)

As far beating the test, I'm not an expert or even a well rounded amatuer, but it would seem the only real way of testing clean is to in fact be clean.
I don't know for fact, but I believe the quality  of the DT is probably effected by factors not associated with weather or not the millitary really wants to catch you. I would think the need for enlistees would have a impact on how thoroughly they test.
I served in the army under Carter then Reagan, I had many random, suprise DTs Over a 6 year period, smoked regularly and was never caught, but I'd also seen guys who were occasional users who got caught on their first DT.
At this time everyone was saying dieretics would fool the test, but since they make your urine blue I couldn't see how it wouldn't be noticed. I don't know why I never came up dirty,and certainly wasn't gonna' ask.
I guess my only advice would be is if you you get caught tell your recruiter that youv'e quit smoking and ask for a 60 - 90 day window then retest (obviously don't smoke durring that grace period).
If you can't give up or modify your MJ use maybe the millitary's not the place for you (nobody needs a stoner with live ammo covering them ).
Best of luck..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2009)

> I was on probation for 4 years. Smoked the whole time passed my DT almost everytime


 
This was your words,,not mine. "ALMOST EVERYTIME" is not good odds if your facing time,,, or loosing your only way of feeding yourself and your family.


----------



## Herm (Mar 26, 2009)

I was offering advice on how to pass, no method is 100 percent other than not smoking.  For the love of god you have people suggesting to eat Jello to pass tests on here but you responded to my post unessicarily aggressively towards me saying I said things I did not say.  In my rush to type my first post this morning I also left off a key part of my regimine which was to stop smoking 3 days before the test.  The tests I did fail were because I smoked closer to the test.


----------



## Herm (Mar 26, 2009)

Also I was giving an accurate representation of the risks how can you fault me for that?  Anyone saying anything works 100 percent of the time is lying unless there method is to abstain.


----------



## cubby (Mar 26, 2009)

Herm said:
			
		

> I was offering advice on how to pass, no method is 100 percent other than not smoking. For the love of god you have people suggesting to eat Jello to pass tests on here but you responded to my post unessicarily aggressively towards me saying I said things I did not say. In my rush to type my first post this morning I also left off a key part of my regimine which was to stop smoking 3 days before the test. The tests I did fail were because I smoked closer to the test.


 

   I like the "Jello" system......I believe it's called the "Cosby Method"


----------



## Herm (Mar 26, 2009)

I belive that would accually be the puddin pop method..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2009)

Herm said:
			
		

> I was offering advice on how to pass, no method is 100 percent other than not smoking. For the love of god you have people suggesting to eat Jello to pass tests on here but you responded to my post unessicarily aggressively towards me saying I said things I did not say. In my rush to type my first post this morning I also left off a key part of my regimine which was to stop smoking 3 days before the test.


 
Never intended this to go that far in the 1st place,,my apologies. I just dont want to see anybody do time or lose a job because they got the wrong idea or to ballzy with smoking before a test. Its just not worth it in the long run.


----------



## Urxgx0k8 (Mar 27, 2009)

Regards, check that sourceradix.com/m/f27.html


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Mar 27, 2009)

The only way to piss a clean one, is to be clean...no doubt about it


----------



## mojorisen (May 3, 2009)

If it is for the military, then the cut off level should be 50 ng/ml. The confirmation of a positive test is done at 15 ng/ml. I tested positive at work on a 50 ng/ml test and on my confirmation test it showed 950+ ng/ml. I was a heavy smoker and after 45 days of not using I was at 24 ng/ml. Hopefully after this week I should be able to pass my return to work test which is tested at 15 ng/ml.


----------



## mojorisen (May 3, 2009)

One more thing if you are going to dilute your system with water make sure and take a vitamin b supplement the day of the test so that you will have some color in your piss. Also eating a large red meat dinner the night before will help keep your creatinine levels in the normal range.


----------



## satanisalawyer (May 5, 2009)

i need to pass a urine test in 3 days...have chiefed everday for 2 years.
But haven't in 9 days in preparation to pass the test.
I drink a shitload of beer, hoping that helps clean me out.
I am 5'11'' , 165 lbs...what are the specs on passing the test? and what are suggestions?


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (May 5, 2009)

Ummmmmm. don't use your pee.


----------



## satanisalawyer (May 5, 2009)

that's no help pal...

what about detox?

since i have not chiefed in 9 days, is drinking detox more effective?

or does it not even matter?


----------



## StoneyBud (May 7, 2009)

Gotta tell ya, this thread has been both entertaining and interesting. satanisalawyer, (btw, you have no idea how much I agree with your name), the method that has always worked for me is very much like Herm said. I've always kept off the weed for at least 4 days, and during that 4 days, drank enough beer to float a ship in. If I wasn't drinking beer, I was drinking water. The day of the test, I drank enough water to float TWO ships in and as I started the test, I pissed about half the load into the toilet and THEN filled the stupid cup with the "middle of the pee" and then finished in the toilet again. I don't know why it worked for me, but it did.

I never failed a test that I know of. If I failed and they didn't mention it, then whatever, I don't know why they would do that, but maybe the piss test fairy helped me.

This isn't advice. I'm relating what I did that worked for me.


----------



## clowd-9 (May 8, 2009)

ur out of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!  sorry 30 days thats how long it is retained in ur fat tissue and is secreted out i.e  30 days but after that u can freeze some  and it will be good to go when ever u need it!  gl


----------



## clowd-9 (May 8, 2009)

didnt see the post GOOD JOB I THINK SOMEONE WAS LOOking out 4 u   PEACE!!


----------

